# Central Mountain Early Rifle LE Elk Tag



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone on her have the Central Mountain Early Rifle Elk Tag this year! I drew it with a 11 points this year and was looking to see if anyone on here had the tag as well! I’m willing to share info while I scout the area as well as let you guys know how the hunt goes. It should be a great hunt this yea!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the Tag! You should have a great time. Lots of ground to find Elk and some of it can be very rough country. I've seen that once they get pressured they head for the "no mans lands".


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!

One of our group drew the late season tag...leave a good one for us. Look up the roads and trails then find some spots halfway between or as far as possible from them. This is a good place to locate them once pressure increases.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Manti or Nebo?


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Manti


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I’ve been hunting down there all my life and have been drooling over a couple of bull down there for the past couple of years just waiting to draw a tag I hope I don’t screw up and get excited and shoot the wrong bull! I will be starting to scout some of the area in a couple of weeks!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Can anyone clarify for me what the regulations are for wearing orange On a LE hunt in early rifle season in September is I have read them and I am confused on them! Thanks


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

You have to wear orange


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Rifle hunt=wearing orange

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

stevedcarlson said:


> Can anyone clarify for me what the regulations are for wearing orange On a LE hunt in early rifle season in September is I have read them and I am confused on them! Thanks


You'll need to wear orange on all hunts unless they are outlined in the exception ii list.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification on wearing orange!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Camouflage orange is legal.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife has the muzzleloader tag down there. We will be focused on the south end to start. Good luck!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck to you! I will be focusing on the Middle area!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We will be there looking for a leftover bull during the late season, south end of the unit to start. 

Save one for the late guys and good luck this year.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got a muzzleloader tag... looking to focus right now in the central part of the unit.


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

I have early rifle tag... been looking a lot from hwy 6 & scofield res down to Joes Valley... seeing many cows and small bulls. been putting out lotsa cameras in places bulls will move into when rut starts. nothing trophy size showing up yet...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Both deer and elk numbers have declined on the North end.

I'd concentrate from Hwy 31 South.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a bull we have been watching. Good growth this year down there from what i've seen the last couple of weekends.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That right side is gonna be cool!


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

That is a beautiful bull!!! Great pics.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Has anyone been down scouting lately I was down there about two weeks ago not a lot going on yet above electric lake beside logging! All the places I want to camp for the hunt have logs in them can’t believe how much logging is going on?


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Went scouting this weekend for my tag this weekend saw very little lots of sheep and it’s hot! And the rut has not kicked in at all saw three elk just at dark on Sunday! Lots of hiking in were we normals hunt and nothing but sheep! With the weather we’re getting. I hope the rut kicks in soon so they are more active and vocal! Good luck to all the tag holder this weekend! And this week for all the bow hunters as well!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Some canyons were hit and miss for sure this last weekend. I found these two bulls in the same canyon. The smaller guy had 13 cows and the bigger guy had about 40. Definitely saw rut type behavior from the big guy. Good luck this coming weekend.
































We also found a cool dead head










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the final post for this tag I was able to get a nice six point bull! Story to come just getting home and unpacking!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a great time - congrats!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cool. Congrats on the bull


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice bull!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job! Beautiful bull!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet bull, congrats!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Very cool - good job!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nice Bull! Congrats


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

